# Clay-Doh's Shirt last night



## Roundeye (Oct 13, 2008)

Who else thought this shirt was epic! Good meeting you tonight Clay! I heard a little kid ask. Mommy what is doggystyle!!!!???? That made for a great night!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm gonna take offense if Clay has better lookin' shirts then mine.....:moonoke:moon:letsdrink


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

If its the same shirt i'm thinking of I have one. Two figures doing it doggy style in front of a tv? Sais "doggy style...so we can both watch tv."


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Here's the shirt. I have more pics on beach get together thread.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Ooops...didnt think about lil kids that could read! "Doggystyle Unit"

Haa haa


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Crazy how many people who only saw the front asking me if I was LEO, and someone saying "Oh..th police are hear"...I was lookin around saying where?


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

it was a great shirt clay even tho there was a cop that showed up.. i think it was before u got there tho


----------



## Roundeye (Oct 13, 2008)

We know "Uncle Clay" didnt mind. Smart kid though~~ Years ahead of his time:hoppingmad


----------

